# Women Who Read



## monty (Apr 5, 2006)

Women Who Read 

While on a family outing at the lake, the husband returned to the camp site after several hours of fishing and told his wife that he needed to take a short nap. The fishing made him tired. 

With the kids away hiking, the wife was bored just sitting around their campsite, so she decided to take the boat out to get some sun. She motored out a short distance, anchored, and laid back to read a book. 

Before long, the game warden came by in his boat and pulled it along side the woman's boat. "Good afternoon, Ma'am," he said. "What are you doing?" 

The woman felt that it was obvious what she was doing. Nevertheless she responded to the question. "Reading a book." 

"You're in a Restricted Fishing Area, Ma'am," the game warden informed her. 

"I'm sorry, officer, but I'm not fishing. I'm reading." 

"Yes, but you have all the equipment. For all I know you could start at any moment. I'll have to take you in and write you  up." 

"If you do that, I'll have to charge you with sexual assault," the woman said. 

The game warden scratched his head. "But I haven't touched you." 

"That's true, but you have all the equipment, and for all I know you could start at any moment." 

The game warden spit in the water, started his boat's motor, and eased it into reverse. "Have a nice day ma'am," he smiled. "Enjoy your book." 

MORAL: 

Never argue with a woman who reads.  It's likely she can also think.


----------



## dacdots (Apr 5, 2006)

Damn Monty,thanks for the advise,I always wondered why my wife is so much smarter than me.While Im watching movies or out in the shed cooking and drinking,shes reading.


----------



## jlloyd99 (Apr 6, 2006)

As a woman who reads I must say that this is 100% true.  Head the advice of the story it will save you from many unnecassary arguments that you will only eventually lose with your significant other.  In fact I'm pretty sure that woman are just right all of the time weather they read or not, lol.  :)

Thanks for the joke Monty, it made my day.


----------



## Dutch (Apr 6, 2006)

That reminds me of THE RULES. . .

Rule #1) The Wife is always right.
Rule #2) If ever in doubt, refer to Rule #1!


----------



## bob-bqn (Apr 6, 2006)

Shoot!

My wife reads .... a LOT!


----------



## monty (Apr 6, 2006)

Well it seems that not only have I brought a chuckle to the forum I have also been validated by a professional! Thanks for the witty comments and thanks especially to Lady J!
Cheers!
Monty

PS My "X" was a voracious reader....go figure!


----------



## robert (Apr 7, 2006)

I do like this; however: I belive it is in my best interest to delete and not share with other half on the grounds that she may remember. She is very smart ( an RN). hehehehe
    and the boat might disappear


----------



## dacdots (Apr 7, 2006)

Boys,and lady J I think I might be in real trouble cause my wife is a librarian,Im so dumb I dont know if I even spelled librarian right.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Apr 9, 2006)

Monty,
      Good one! I have to admit that my wife is pretty smart too. It has taken 41 years (as of April 11) to realize just how well she has managed things over the years. Most of the time, I thought I was in charge but the older I get, the more I realize that she has been very shrewd ..... and loving.


----------

